# Please help with traveling over seas with vape gear



## Brian - Vape-bos (26/7/16)

Hi there fellow vapers.
In October I will be flying to Hong Kong and then to Thailand. Does anyone know what these countries are like with vaping in terms of law etc.? Also does anyone know whether I can pack my devices on my carry on or check in luggage. The info I find online is mostly from a few years ago, but it seems that a person should not check in their luggage with any batteries inside...batteries are apparently only allowed to be carried in your carry on bag...can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Jan (26/7/16)

I think you can check with your airline probably under the FAQ section. Yes as far as I know batteries must be in carry on luggage also check the restrictions on liquids in your carry on.


----------



## Andre (26/7/16)

Check out this post for airline requirements: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/airport-security.t19251/page-2#post-321235

Cannot comment on the local laws applicable in those countries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (26/7/16)

From what I hear, vaping is now a complete no-no in Thailand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (27/7/16)

Currently in Seoul, having flown via Hong Kong. The only precaution I took was to remove the batteries from my two Reo's and I put my Eliquid in a clear plastic bag. My bags passed through both South African and HongKong customs without any questions being asked. I would advise that you put all your gear in your carry on.


----------



## Brian - Vape-bos (27/7/16)

Thank you guys! Shit the last thing I want is for my gear to get confiscated.


----------



## Cobrali (27/7/16)

Hong kong is fine with vaping..just buying vape gear there is expensive

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KingSize (27/7/16)

As far as I know vaping is illegal in Thailand...


----------



## Silent Echo (27/7/16)

I think it is only illegal to sell, buy or import e-cigs and eliquid in Thailand. You can take your personal devices and eliquid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

